# Hit American Property Series



## internationalhunt

If you are currently looking for or have recently bought a home abroad, we'd like to put your story on TV! 

Our hit show is looking for energetic individuals, couples and families to share their story about moving abroad. Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home and new life abroad. Contributors should be fluent in English and between the ages of 25-50 with fun, enthusiastic personalities.

If you are interested in learning more, please send an email to [email protected].


----------

